# Shimano DI2 information clinic Seattle/Mercer Island



## ecouch (Mar 18, 2011)

If you are interested in learning more about Shimano's DI2 electronic shifting and what it can do for you and your ride... Proceed in reading the report below. 

Event: RSVP Shimano Di2 Clinic 
Date: Wednesday, March 30th, 2011 
Time: 6:30pm-8:30pm 

Detail: Intelligence has reported that Veloce Velo, 2750 77th Ave SE, Mercer Island, WA 98040 will be holding a technical and informational clinic featuring Shimano’s revolutionary electronic shifting system, Di2. All of the technical and service details of Di2 will be revealed to attendees. 

At risk is the traditional cable actuated shifting process that has dominated cycling for over 60 years. Precise, ultra reliable shifting, with minimal effort and maintenance has long been the “holy grail” of the bicycle industry. Lightweight, battery operated, cleanly installed and gorgeous - no compromises. 

Critical Equipment: Di2 delivers industry changing technology that has left competitors behind, with no remorse from Shimano. Dura-Ace 7900 was designed to accommodate the specific engineering require-ments of Di2. The specially designed chainrings and crankset were engineered to handle the power and efficiency of Di2’s incredible front derailleur mechanism. Whether shifting up or down, under load or in a cross-chaining gear, this combination makes the proper shift at the key time, at the push of a button. The front and rear derailleurs communicate to optimally self-trim the front to match chainline with the rear gear selection. Quiet, smart, technology that works continuously, so the rider can focus on the task at hand…winning. 

Analysis: The power and ruthless efficiency of Di2, coupled with the excellence of Dura-Ace 7900 cannot be matched at this time. The cyclist who ignores this advance will fall behind those who embrace it. For those who want the best performance, there is no alternative. 

Recommendation: Don’t get left behind. Take advantage of Veloce Velo’s Di2 Clinic and learn about this amazing weapon directly from Shimano’s experts, ably supported by Veloce Velo’s tech and sales staff. 

Incentive: Details have been impossible to procure, but strong rumors indicate special individual and group pricing will be available to attendees. It is necessary to RSVP for this event to get further details and save your place. Co-opt your teammates and get them to sign-up as well to give your riding group all the advantages of Di2’s incredible electronic shifting system! 

Register today via e-mail: [email protected] or call (206)236-0123. When all seats are filled, the registration will close…


----------

